# Moving to Dubai to study in the Accademic city!!



## MaddyyR (May 21, 2012)

Hi guys, 

I'm moving to Dubai in september this year to study at Herriot Watt University in the accademic city, just wondering if anybody is there? Doing something smilar? Any tips? 

Thanks!!


----------



## mukallawi (Dec 2, 2011)

As far as i know, the education level & standards in U.A.E is not as good as U.K....


----------



## MaddyyR (May 21, 2012)

It is a british university?


----------



## Felixtoo2 (Jan 16, 2009)

I should say straight away that I don't have kids but if I did the one thing that would concern me about education in Dubai is the extremely high turn over in teaching staff. 
It only takes a few minutes to look at the site and see how many threads there are about teachers coming and what sort of pay scale they are on. 
The low pay appears to just attract younger low experience teachers who only stay a couple of years. 
Herriot what is a British Brand for sure but that's like saying McDonald's is an American restaurant.


----------



## lalp09 (Aug 6, 2012)

*uk to uae*



MaddyyR said:


> Hi guys,
> 
> I'm moving to Dubai in september this year to study at Herriot Watt University in the accademic city, just wondering if anybody is there? Doing something smilar? Any tips?
> 
> Thanks!!


Im doing the same thing! studying at hw dubai 3rd year civil eng. what u doing?


----------



## Saint Ari (Oct 1, 2010)

I don't wanna openly bash Heriot Wattt in open forum ... PM me if you'd like details ...


----------



## lalp09 (Aug 6, 2012)

dont really use this forum... can u pm me. what do u mean bash hw? don't say its not good!! lol ive invested money in this lol


----------



## vantage (May 10, 2012)

When i went to University, i could spell 'academic' and the name of the University i went to. (Heriot Watt), but i went to a Scottish University in Scotland.....

just saying...!

A lot of friends went to HW in Scotland and had a good time. No idea about their Dubai campus, though.


----------



## Saint Ari (Oct 1, 2010)

lalp09 said:


> dont really use this forum... can u pm me. what do u mean bash hw? don't say its not good!! lol ive invested money in this lol


"Not good" is an understatement.


----------



## MaddyyR (May 21, 2012)

Lap/saint can you email me please  
[email protected]


----------



## MaddyyR (May 21, 2012)

lalp09 said:


> Im doing the same thing! studying at hw dubai 3rd year civil eng. what u doing?


 email me [email protected]


----------



## vantage (May 10, 2012)

kjassal said:


> Hurry up students get into Best colleges abroad for Jan Intake ,visit us for first free counseling session with Experienced counselors For UK/USA/CANADA/AUSTRALIA/CYPRUS/NZ for more info/inquiry mail us
> Glinks International | Suite No 316, Office Court Bldg,
> Behind Rashid Hospital | Near Oud Metha Metro Station,
> PO Box 119066, Dubai, UAE | Glinks International
> ...


i'd expect someone pedalling education services to have better control of punctuation, capitalisation and self-checking, to be honest, but each to his own!


----------

